# Shetland stud Lucky Onyx



## gambler (Jan 11, 2008)

Years ago we bought a weanling from Kay Peterson in Sheridan, Ca. We named him Lucky Onyx. The solid black beauty did very well at the area show and then we sold him back to Kay who sold him to Utah,




I believe. I would love to know how he is doing and see a current pic of him. Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## Lewella (Jan 11, 2008)

His recorded owner is Joanne Aller and he has no registered progeny according to the ASPC studbook.


----------



## gambler (Jan 11, 2008)

Lewella said:


> His recorded owner is Joanne Aller and he has no registered progeny according to the ASPC studbook.






What a shame no registered progeny. He looked like a mini Friesian, just a beautiful pony!! nBut thanks for the info. I wonder if she gelded him. Do you know if she is in Utah?


----------



## Lewella (Jan 11, 2008)

His registration still says stallion so if he was gelded it hasn't been updated.

No idea where she lives - the studbook just gives registered owners name with no other info.


----------



## gambler (Jan 12, 2008)

Lewella said:


> His registration still says stallion so if he was gelded it hasn't been updated.
> 
> No idea where she lives - the studbook just gives registered owners name with no other info.






Thanks , Lewella!


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi: Lucky's in OR. I've been in touch with the owner. She loves him. Bred him to her Shetland mare for foal this year (maybe last year, too, can't remember) and plans to breed him this year to a lovely filly she bought from Diane Zmolek of Overlook Farm. He sired a colt (which has been gelded) several years ago, but because his transfer wasn't in order, no stud report was filed and the owner, who also contacted me, couldn't get him (gelding) registered. Now that Joanne owns him and has all the paperwork in order, his offspring should get registered. We own his dam and two of his full siblings. Step-N-Stone's Label Me A Hotshot, shown on our website, is Lucky's full brother. We also have his full sister, but haven't posted pictures yet. Coventry Farm owns/or did own his full sister Step-N-Stone's Satin Lady. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## gambler (Jan 14, 2008)

mendocinobackofbeyond said:


> Hi: Lucky's in OR. I've been in touch with the owner. She loves him. Bred him to her Shetland mare for foal this year (maybe last year, too, can't remember) and plans to breed him this year to a lovely filly she bought from Diane Zmolek of Overlook Farm. He sired a colt (which has been gelded) several years ago, but because his transfer wasn't in order, no stud report was filed and the owner, who also contacted me, couldn't get him (gelding) registered. Now that Joanne owns him and has all the paperwork in order, his offspring should get registered. We own his dam and two of his full siblings. Step-N-Stone's Label Me A Hotshot, shown on our website, is Lucky's full brother. We also have his full sister, but haven't posted pictures yet. Coventry Farm owns/or did own his full sister Step-N-Stone's Satin Lady. Ta, Shirlee






Oregon??? Man, that guy is getting around. Can you please five Joanne my email address, so she can send me a pic of Lucky? [email protected] Maybe one of these days I can buy a baby of his. Thanks so much for the info!!


----------

